# New Acquisition - Traynor YCS90



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Picked this up on Thursday, had my first chance to give it a good workout tonight at band practice. Spectacular tone -- any minor complaints with it disappeared once the master rounded noon. Speaking of which, an absolutely deafening amp -- it's noticeably louder than the other guitarist's JCM900 4100 and stays well defined at high volume.

If anyone is curious about this amp, feel free to shoot me a PM. I'd always love to brag about it. I'll have soundclips up soon, too, as my band is recording an EP currently at my home studio.

And now, some terrible pictures.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Noone has any thoughts? I'd love to hear from anyone else who owns a YCS.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I have a YCS, a 50... well, same family ! I love it ! I bought it mainly for the clean channel ; I don't know if yours will give the same tone as mine but set it on the low wattage mode (mine is 15W) and engage the Brit switch : wow ! just a bit of saturation, superb blues tone. On the high wattage, you get more headroom and a velvet clean tone. Have fun !


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks good!

Have tried them but at lower volumes only in the store. A guy sat down after me with his own Strat and made a couple adjustments.
Once he started playing the entire shop stopped, it was simply amazing. Don't know who he was but it was damn impressive.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I like these amps. I don't have one but I sold one at the L&M that I worked at last week. 
A young guy had brought back a Fender HRD that he bought the day before. He wanted more gain, without having to go much higher on his monthly payments. He was thinking of a Marshall MG100. I set it up for him to try, but also grabbed a YCS50 head. He needed to be able to keep up with his band volume-wise as well.

He traditionally liked his old little MG for his metal tones, but it would have made me sad to have him come back in a few months realizing he wanted tubes. He was blown away by the ballsy tones he could get out of the YCS amps. He instantly lost interest in any MG series amps, despite coming in wanting a "Marshall tone". So, he left pretty happy. There was a used line6 4x12 cab for $195, so he left with a big tube sound for reasonably cheap.
I have to say too that if I was going to buy a modern amp, it would definitely be one of these Traynors. I don't think anything in the price range can compete, and you get lots of options, great tone, and a full 2 year (even if you break it) warranty.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice going Andy! As you know, I love the Traynor way of doing very musical amps. I've tried a few YCS amps now and dig them. 

Any plans on using a multiple amp system with an A/B/Y switch etc?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Any plans on using a multiple amp system with an A/B/Y switch etc?


Quite possibly...I've been considering a Leslie sim, too, now that it'll give the full stereo effect. I know that when I record, both will be getting used.

Kind of an accident that I bought this amp -- I ordered in a Mesa Stiletto, and ended up being horribly disappointed with it. When I was looking to A/B it with something, to make sure it wasn't some other variable than the amp, I plugged into this one and absolutely blew it away.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe check out the new Leslie guitar amps...though they seem to be marketed to acoustic players a lot. 

http://www.hammondorganworld.com/index.cfm?siteid=153&itemcategory=28552&priorId=0&ProductId=23528

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Something to put on my "if I win the lottery" list...right below a Diezel VH4 and a Carved Top SG. :rockon2:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy said:


> That's pretty cool. Something to put on my "if I win the lottery" list...right below a Diezel VH4 and a Carved Top SG. :rockon2:


Haha, maybe. I'd kill for a Leslie to go with my YCV50. The difference between the real deal and a simulator is amazing. They just don't seem to get the Leslie emulation right.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got almost the same exact thing as u - a YCV50Blue Stack and a YCS50 - I love it! Can't live without either... Amazing amps in their own right!


----------



## moondog (Dec 8, 2009)

*lovin' my ycs90*



Andy said:


> Noone has any thoughts? I'd love to hear from anyone else who owns a YCS.


Hey Andy....new member here..but I just bought my ycs90....man this amp is great.Everything I was after at a reasonable price.I have only 1 complaint....when I have the amp up at higher volumes,I'm getting a buzz off the springs from the tube holders.Did this happen to you as well, and if it did is there any remedy you can suggest? Any suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

moondog said:


> Hey Andy....new member here..but I just bought my ycs90....man this amp is great.Everything I was after at a reasonable price.I have only 1 complaint....when I have the amp up at higher volumes,I'm getting a buzz off the springs from the tube holders.Did this happen to you as well, and if it did is there any remedy you can suggest? Any suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.:smilie_flagge17:


Play louder so you can't hear the buzz. 9kkhhd


----------



## moondog (Dec 8, 2009)

lol...no doubt.:smile:


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey!

Picked up my YCS90 a couple of months back. I wrote a quick review in the review section. I absolutly love it. 

How do you set up your amp Andy? I'm using mostly the clean channel in Brit mode with the gain cranked, stomping on an OD for extra dirt. I set up the dirt channel in vintage mode for hard rock/metal tones.
I am running a Boss ME-50 in the loop and find the independent effects blend controls for each channel extremely useful.
Overall, with the tones and features, this amp is unbeatable at this price point.
Not to mention it has a 90/25 watt switch.


----------



## Diego (Feb 12, 2009)

Great choice:bow: I recently bought a YCS50H with matching 4-12 cabinet from L&M and it rocks:rockon2: These amps are very versatile and can deliver a lot of different tones without the need for extra distortion pedals. Great maps for the money.:smile:


----------



## Stephan1980 (Oct 1, 2009)

I want a YCS90. Would look really nice next to my YCS50.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great amps all around highly recommended!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want to throw a quad of KT77's in a YSC100H, bias it, boost it, and go forth.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I do have one thing to bitch about, tho.
I don't like the tone of the boost. It does it's job of volume and gain increase, but not a good lead tone, imho.
Why don't they build in a tube screamer circuit?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

mrfiftyfour said:


> I do have one thing to bitch about, tho.
> I don't like the tone of the boost. It does it's job of volume and gain increase, but not a good lead tone, imho.
> Why don't they build in a tube screamer circuit?


Agreed. It only seems to suit the neck pickup. I tend to run the amp with the boost on and my guitar volume rolled back a touch, and I hit the front end with an EQ pedal set to boost the volume and shape the tone a touch for lead sounds. I get better tone for both rhythm and lead playing that way.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy said:


> Speaking of which, an absolutely deafening amp -- it's *noticeably louder than the other guitarist's JCM900 4100 *and stays well defined at high volume.


Huh? My band's other guitarist uses a 4100 into a Marshall 4x12... How could you possible be in the same room where both these amps were cranked up as loud as they possibly can go? And how else could you deem one "louder" than the other? Where the hell do you practice? Fenway Park? :smile:


----------



## Stephan1980 (Oct 1, 2009)

mrfiftyfour said:


> I do have one thing to bitch about, tho.
> I don't like the tone of the boost. It does it's job of volume and gain increase, but not a good lead tone, imho.
> Why don't they build in a tube screamer circuit?


Put a EQ in the loop and hit the switch with your tone sculpted to whatever you want. Otherwise you can put a cable running through the parallel loop as another form of volume boost... Also use your guitars volume control.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Stephan1980 said:


> Put a EQ in the loop and hit the switch with your tone sculpted to whatever you want. Otherwise you can put a cable running through the parallel loop as another form of volume boost... Also use your guitars volume control.


The EQ is the way to go, but that's another button to push. Under performance conditions, I have to keep it simple. Same with the volume knob. It's something I have to work on!


----------

